# It's usually the simplest things.....



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Yep, you're right. Many times it is the simple things. 
Reminds me of the old saying "Don't overlook the obvious"


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Yep. My last boat build. I installed all new fuel lines, fittings, filter, bulb ect.. Ran great here at the house, took her out and fired right up, idled great. Jumped on plane, and it ran great for a little while, then started bogging and missing, and eventually died. I pumped the bulb and it fired right up. Took off, same thing happened, I Reached back and pulled the choke and she’d clear up for a minute then die. After about the third time or so I noticed the bulb was sucking down flat. Pulled it off and ran a straight line minus the bulb and it ran perfectly. Lesson learned, no more cheap fuel related parts..🤦‍♂️


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone with fuel bulb issues - the best factory fuel bulb around is probably the one made by BRP... I know.. BRP has quit building motors but their parts system is still up and running (and profitable...). Lots of junk aftermarket parts out there these days - that BRP fuel bulb isn't one of them...


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'll have to look into that BRP fuel bulb. Never thought of anything coming from BRP being better


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> For anyone with fuel bulb issues - the best factory fuel bulb around is probably the one made by BRP... I know.. BRP has quit building motors but their parts system is still up and running (and profitable...). Lots of junk aftermarket parts out there these days - that BRP fuel bulb isn't one of them...


The old Merc bulbs were good too. I like them both over any other!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

In this case, I may have been better off to keep the 20 year old merc bulb than to have replaced it with the new Sierra 😂


----------

